# Columbus Ohio Subs Needed



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Any subs available to plow on the north side of town please message me. 
We will be plowing for Brickman so the requirements are as follows.

A)	Statutory worker’s compensation insurance and employer’s liability insurance covering all employees engaged in the work in the amount required by applicable law.

B)	Commercial general liability insurance (including products/completed operations liability and contractual liability coverage) with minimum limits of $1,000,000 combined single limit per occurrence, $2,000,000 general aggregate.

C)	Automobile liability insurance for all owned, non-owned, and hired vehicles or scheduled vehicles with a minimum limit of $500,000 combined single limit per accident.

I will give more info upon message request.


----------



## MercerUnlimited

Live up here on the North side and can / would like to help you out if you need it. Call me when you get a chance. Dan Mercer. 614-893-1132


----------



## BUCKEYEPLOWER36

*Columbus plower*

Call me with info. Ryan 614-429-8527


----------



## germann

Please call Philip at 614-905-7314


----------



## lehnerex

[email protected] columbus .rr.com[/COLOR] 3 trucks 7.5 western w wings, 8' western w wings, 810 blizzard 2 bobcats with 10' protec boxes i have work in lewis center & dublin area now but would be interested in more if locations and price are right. thatnks


----------



## lehnerex

i forgot to add a snow ex tailgate spreader, 48" cycle country blade on four wheeler and some shovelers. also trucks available to haul snow offsite if you get conjested call 740-404-0526 24/7 thanks Ben


----------



## pro seal

you need anything done in newark area about 20 miles east of columbus have some trucks that could help


----------



## juiced c6

I live on the north side of columbus as well and have 3 trucks and a bobcat as well.. Would like to get some details if your still looking for subs. Thanks Josh 740 272 1415


----------

